# Little point and shoot - recommendations please!



## crustychick (Dec 5, 2011)

my sister and I are considering buying a camera for our other sister for crimbo because hers is so ancient it has a screen the size of a postage stamp. she needs to upgrade a bit!

I have a Panasonic Lumix LX 5 and i love it, so I think maybe a Panasonic Lumix might be a good bet.

I saw this one, the Lumix FS16 at £62.90 - which i think is in our price range and seems decent to me. But I'm no expert. Does that look like a good deal? Are there any others you would consider in the £60 - £85 range?

Thanks


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2011)

The FS16 is the most recent iteration of the digi-compact I have - the Lumix FS10. Easy to use, v. good lens and really intuitive controls.

Fuji JX and JZ series have a reasonable rep too.


----------



## crustychick (Dec 5, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> The FS16 is the most recent iteration of the digi-compact I have - the Lumix FS10. Easy to use, v. good lens and really intuitive controls.
> 
> Fuji JX and JZ series have a reasonable rep too.



thanks


----------



## crustychick (Dec 7, 2011)

well, I went for the LS35 in the end as we had £100 between us all and I managed to find it for a mere £99.99 by searching around


----------

